

MNPP - A high performance web server in a one-click installer - hmart
http://getmnpp.org/

======
viktorino
Mac + Nginx + Percona + PHP love them all!

------
altuzar
MAMP is from the past, agree. And nice site.

------
thwarted
_Install a world-class PHP_ development environment _on your Mac. Unleash the
speed of the webserver everybody is talking about, Nginx._

 _the Apache web server has lagged in terms of performance during the last few
years. MNPP can handle much more requests per second than Apache with PHP
implemented as a module._

Seriously, is there anyone deploying something that requires high simultaneous
requests-per-second on OSX? One click install is great for the development
environment, but none of these are one-click installs on a cheaply scalable,
which means Linux on commodity hardware, production environment.

But the easier it's made to create a development that is like the production
is going to be a big win. As a systems guy whose team is in charge of that
kind of thing, the fewer hoops, and thus fewer workarounds, that are necessary
to get a complex system with a lot of different parts up and running for the
developers to develop against, the better.

~~~
jyr
MNPP is a desktop application for local execution, the closest thing to a
production environment. MNPP is beginning and is on the way to make things
easier for the developer.

------
DFectuoso
Jyr is definitly working hard on getting this project up and running, its
looking better every day! Congratulations!

~~~
jyr
Thanks, comming soon new features like create of vhost from the terminal

